# SA Learners License/driving.



## TheHostPlayer (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

I've been discussing with the family the possibility of doing my learners and get driving and hopefully take the pressure off the collecting of family members routine!

What is required in order to be able to do Learners/get a South African driving license? I've done somme research but can't find out whether I need a South African I.D. Book or whether a British Passport is sufficient.

Thanks in advance!


----------

